# Η νέα απάτη σε βάρος μεταφραστών



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2015)

Μάλλον θεωρούνται κορόιδα οι μεταφραστές. Διαβάστε αυτό που βρήκα στο Φέισμπουκ. 

Dear translator,
I am Mahmoud AbuWarda from Beyond The Dictionary Company; I work as a mediator Between client & translator.
I got an offer for you to be a member on our translators team.
If you can give us permission, authorization and agreement in order for us to send your CV to our clients.
If you accept the offer, we will remove your contact details to avoid any direct contacts with our clients,and we will use a free email which we will be put inside your CV in order to receive project and therefore we will reply on your behalf.
We can also email your certificates if needed to client on your behalf. and We will give you the projects.
If you agree, you will be considered as a close team member and consequently you will be eligible for any developmental plan.
This is part of group work based on mutual cooperation because the translation market is full of competition.
Please let me know so that we start work. If you agree, sign this authorization and agreement document Attachments, and send it signed with your CV and a cover letter.
Thank you for taking time to read my email.
looking forward to build a long-term and stable cooperation with you.
Best wishes,
Mahmoud AbuWarda
Project manager
Email: [email protected]
Website:
www.btdic.com

Προσέξτε τη διεύθυνση της εταιρείας που εμφανίζεται στην ιστοσελίδα: Main office Ramallah, West Bank, Palestine.
Όπως έγραψε ένας συνάδελφος στα σχόλια, "Looks like a total scam. They want to use your details to get the work by virtually impersonating you (they will "reply on your behalf"? now, that's bold! and a new, innovative scheme!), and then, most naturally, they'll give the work to those who charge 1/10 of what you charge."


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2015)

...
"Bold and new, innovative scheme"? One of the oldest tricks in the book? 
Για βιτρίνα ψάχνουν, φαίνεται, που θα μπει μπροστάρης για να κάνουν τη δουλειά σκιώδεις μεταφραστές που θα παίρνουν ψίχουλα.

Ρωτήστε κάναν μηχανικό ή πανεπιστημιακό για το πώς μπαίνουν οι τζίφρες και οι σφραγίδες σε ορισμένες μελέτες και ποιοι τις κάνουν τελικά. Ή συγγραφέα ή μεταφραστή ή... Όχι κατά κανόνα, βέβαια, όχι πάντοτε, αλλά παντού γίνονται τα πάντα.


----------

